# Flexi Sign eps Question



## DamnVegas (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi All

New to cutting and plotter world. I bought a used cutter and it came with Flexi 7.6. I can type in a letter or two and it will cut it just fine. I try a .eps, what I was told to use and it doesn't see it. I can import or pull a .eps to the main design page. When I click the cut/plot and that page comes up, I just see a blank box with a reqtangle around the image that I cant see. I do see the typed letters that I mentioned above on this page though. What am I doing wrong? Do I need to trace the .eps or something? I added pics of the two pages I was talking about.

Any info would be great!

Thanks!!!


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Try to unmask the object, delete the mask and then see if your production manager will see it.


----------



## DamnVegas (Apr 17, 2008)

DamnVegas said:


> Hi All
> 
> New to cutting and plotter world. I bought a used cutter and it came with Flexi 7.6. I can type in a letter or two and it will cut it just fine. I try a .eps, what I was told to use and it doesn't see it. I can import or pull a .eps to the main design page. When I click the cut/plot and that page comes up, I just see a blank box with a reqtangle around the image that I cant see. I do see the typed letters that I mentioned above on this page though. What am I doing wrong? Do I need to trace the .eps or something? I added pics of the two pages I was talking about.
> 
> ...


David

Thanks for the reply! If you mean remove the red (when clicking and moving the image) in the image and re try. I got the same result as image 2. Is that what you meant?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Try importing as adobe illustrator eps. Try importing as all readable. Under object dropdown menu find mask/unmask the object.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

OK...I think you grabbed the logo from brands of the world as an eps file. You need to right click and ungroup. Now get rid of the square bounding box around the logo. Now box the entre logo with your mouse and group the object. You will see that there are overlapping lines in the logo so go hit weld to make it a solid object. Use your mouse and group the object and then on the menu go to object drop down/ path/ convert to outlines.

I opened the same file so skip the mask unmask as it doesnt highlight but do the steps above and it should be ok to go.


----------



## DamnVegas (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks again David! You got a sweet site by the way!

I dont know what Im doing wrong! I tried 10 times to get it to work. Yes I did grab that .eps from the mentioned site just to try it. That seems like alot of steps to just cut a simple graphic, I even wrote it down to speen up the process! For some reason I just tried to cut it without any of those steps and it worked when I hit cut/plot. Then I tried to cut on another .eps I got the same darn thing!

I dont know what to do??? Any other tips?

Thanks again!


----------



## Spot_Worker (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey there george.... send me an EPS file that will not work for you. Make it a simple one. I'll mess with it


----------



## Spot_Worker (Oct 22, 2008)

On your the cut screen. At the top of your scroll bar it looks like you have 2 colors. select the black. Hope that shows the image for ya.


----------



## Spot_Worker (Oct 22, 2008)

This is a way to cut 2,3,4 colors without relaunching the cut screen.


----------



## DamnVegas (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey Jerry Thanks for the reply!

Yes, I did stumble across the black and white buttons you mentioned. I attached another random .eps that I couldn't get to work. I know it's me! I'm just missing something! Not to mention, I'm also having some other write port issues I'm trying to figure out too! The eps I'm using is a 18 mb file, does that matter? If I can get a file to que it dosent show the entire image, it's missing some of the graphics.


----------



## Spot_Worker (Oct 22, 2008)

it may give problems with bigger files. I was not using the cat 5 connection with my plotter. So I had problems with the cut some times. Size it it down to 5 inch. You are just trying to get it to cut for now.hhhmmm I'm about to jet for the night so email me the file. Smaller in flex file. I'll look at it in the morn. Hope you though. later


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Trust me when I tell you it is the bounding box that is opening with the eps file. Simply ungroup the graphic and remove the bounding box. Send it to cut and you are gold. You will need to weld that nike logo.

I just tried to send it to the production manager as is and only the box showed up. Ungrouped the logo and removed the box and sent it and the logo was right there. It is a two second step.


----------



## DamnVegas (Apr 17, 2008)

Cool Dave I'll give it a roll!!! Thanks!

Heres a question... The .eps's that I'm having trouble with are all monster files, over 10mb. The Nike logo and a few others I tried from that site all worked. Is it because there all small files, 20kb? The files Im having trouble with are files I made in photoshop that I save as an .eps 300 dpi. Is there something I need to do when I save these files? Do I need to make them smaller? 

Any tips would be great! Thanks for the help guy's!

George


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Why are you saving raster images as eps files? Just save them as jpegs or tiffs or gifs etc. Your cutter isnt going to cut a raster image no matter what format you save it in. The cutter will only cut paths not pixels. The cutter wants vector files.

I assume you are using save as photoshop eps? In flexi you will use import eps function. You can also just have that setting loaded as your last import function and instead of actually importing the file just drag it from your desktop right into the flexi workspace.

I work with 300dpi images all the time.


----------



## DamnVegas (Apr 17, 2008)

Here's another question... In the pics in this image this is what I'm getting and I'm sure it's an easy fix. The first pic is when I first upload the .eps. The second pic, the outline of the image is separated from the detail of the image. The third pic is the detail of the image. I can switch to the outline to the details by clicking the colorson the right above the scrool. Theres a gray and a white in these images.

And after looking at the sizes of all the images Im trying to cut, not all are monsters 10mb plus, some are rather small and Im still having issues. The image in the pic is under 6kb

Any idea what to do with this?

Thanks Guy's!


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

First question, is it a vector file or is it a picture? If a vector you need to go and look at the file in wireframe within flexi...under view mine is artwork, click on it. All the paths must be closed and make sure you dont have paths crossing each other.

If its a two color vector graphic you can have program manager cut the color one at a time for overlays or you can have it cut all colors for a single color graphic.

Within flexi you can highlite the graphic, all parts with your mouse and use the combine function which will drop out as cut outs the other colored pieces. This will render you a single coor graphic with holes where the other colors were.


----------



## DamnVegas (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey Guy's...David and Jerry!

I can't explain it, but for some reason I woke up this morning and it's all very clear!??? Everything works! I wasn't using the write images. When I pull an image into the workspace I now know what it's supposed to look like! I don't want to jinx myself but I seem to have a 100% better understanding of this whole thing thanks to your effort! Thanks!!! If I run into anymore issues, I'll come back to this thread!

Thanks again! I'm sure I'll be back soon!

You guys rock!


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Glad to help and keep asking those questions folks.


----------



## Spot_Worker (Oct 22, 2008)

Glad to help as well


----------

